# COM Profibus 5.1 Download



## matziane (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

benutzen im Moment noch so ein altes PG740 mit COM Profibus V3.... um an unserer Anlage Profibusteilnehmer einzubinden, aber ewig wird dieses Teil ja auch nicht leben und und auf unserem Windows XP Field PG funktioniert COM Profibus nicht richtig.
COM Profibus V5.1 soll aber auf Windows XP laufen, bekomme es aber nirgends, kann mir da jemand weiter helfen.
Laut Siemens ist es nicht mehr verfügbar.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## fred (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo.

ich bin im Besitz einer CD mit COM Profibus V5.1. Wie kann ich dir eine Kopie zukommen lassen?


----------



## repök (19 Januar 2012)

Hast du schonmal beim Siemens-Support angerufen? Die geben solch sachen öfters mal zum download frei. den link schickt sie dir dann zu. Ob das für Com-PB auch gilt weiss ich nicht, aber wenns nicht mehr verkauft wird, dann sollte es doch gehen.


----------



## adiemus84 (20 Januar 2012)

Servus,

zum Thema Windows XP:

Man kann COM Profibus zwar unter Windows XP installieren, die Software startet meistens auch, aber vernünftig funktioniert hat COM Profibus unter Windows XP bei mir bis jetzt noch nicht. XP wird laut Siemens auch nicht offiziell unterstützt.


----------



## mitchih (24 Januar 2012)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> zum Thema Windows XP:
> 
> Man kann COM Profibus zwar unter Windows XP installieren, die Software startet meistens auch, aber vernünftig funktioniert hat COM Profibus unter Windows XP bei mir bis jetzt noch nicht. XP wird laut Siemens auch nicht offiziell unterstützt.



Also bei meinem Field PG M2 läuft V5.1 problemlos
Nur beim brennen des Flash Eproms muss man aufpassen, dazu am besten nach dem erstellen der Konfig einmal schliessen dann öffnen und Karte brennen


----------



## Patcher (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
 ich benötige dringent "Com Profibus V5.1". Offiziell bekommt diese bei Siemens leider nicht mehr. Wenn mir einer weiter helfen kann, bitte PN an mich. Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Patcher


----------



## fred (28 Januar 2013)

*COM Profibus*

Hi,

bin diese Woche noch in China. Sobald ich zuhause bin kann ich dir die Software zukommen lassen. Falls es reicht, dann kannst du mich am kommenden Montag nochmals erinnern!


----------



## Patcher (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo Fred,
nächste Woche ist vollkommen okay. Ich schreibe dir dann nochmal. Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung!

Gruß
Patcher

Ps: Viel Spaß in China


----------



## fred (10 Februar 2013)

Unter folgendem Link http://www.divshare.com/download/23707515-e79 kannst du dir ComProfibus abholen!


----------



## 41QD11 (2 Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen ,

ist zwar schon eine weile her seit dem letzten Eintrag aber ich hoffe mal das ihr nicht alle offline seit.

Ich benötige ebenfalls COM Profibus. Unsere Anlagen werden nach und nach modernisiert und ich muss die Teilnehmer raus nehmen können.
Leider ist das ohne dieses Prog nicht möglich. Hab daher noch alte Dummy´s mit den eingestellten Adressen im Bus hängen damit kein BF auftritt.

Kann mir jemand Com Profibus zum dl frei geben ? 
Wäre Euch sehr verbunden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Februar 2015)

Ich glaub's einfach nicht dass Siemens uns so hängen lässt. Hast du mal bei der Fachberatung nachgefragt?
Unabhängig davon sehe ich heute abend mal in meinen gesammelten Werken nach.


----------



## bike (2 Februar 2015)

41QD11 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Com Profibus zum dl frei geben ?



Ja Big$ kann und macht das auch.

Schon einmal dort nachgefragt?


bike


----------



## 41QD11 (2 Februar 2015)

Den Support von Siemens habe ich kontaktiert und da hieß es das sie mir einen Servicetechniker raus schicken könnten
der mir die Teilnehmer raus programmiert.

Mehr könnten sie nicht für mich tun. 

Ich hatte schon einmal vor einigen Jahren dieses Problem und selbst da hat der Techniker die SW nicht raus gerückt.


----------



## centipede (2 Februar 2015)

Du musst auch deinen zuständigen Vertriebsmann ansprechen und nicht den Support.


----------



## grauerwolfhub60 (6 Juli 2016)

Per Dropbox und E-Mail Adresse /Einladung,

 im Gegenzug von mir eine Hochrüstung-Hotfix auf 5.2 mit voller Funktionalität!

gruß grauerwolfhub60


----------



## Thomas450 (6 Februar 2017)

Ich stehe jetzt vor dem gleichen Problem.
Hab kein funktionsfähiges PG mit ComProfibus mehr und muss eine Anlage von Interbus auf Profibus umrüsten.

Kann mir jemand ein ComProfibus 5.1 zukommen lassen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pat88 (25 August 2017)

Hallo Community,

wie von den anderen Kollegen bereits beschrieben habe ich das gleiche Problem und benötige für eine Busänderung an einer alten S95U die Software COM-Profibus 5.1 zum Download, weil über Siemens nicht mehr beschaffbar.
Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## acid (25 August 2017)

http://www.ixix.at/files/Siemens_Simatic_ComProfibus_51_SP2.rar

Bitteschön


----------



## Pat88 (25 August 2017)

´Dankeschön


----------



## MarkusP (30 August 2017)

*COM Profibus*

Cool, hatte eben das selbe Problem, aber im SPS-Forum wird einem geholfen!
Leider scheitere ich nun bereits an der Installation, der Installer läuft die Runde. Hast Du einen Tipp für mich?
Danke und LG


----------



## Pat88 (30 August 2017)

Naja ein Tipp ist das vielleicht nicht aber ich kann mitteilen, dass es bei mir nach entpacken keine Probleme gab. Habe es auf meinem alten Field PG unter Windows XP im "STEP5-Modus" installiert.

Grüße


----------



## SidTheKid (31 August 2017)

Versuch mal die setup.exe im Pfad compbv51\Disk1 des entpackten Ordners auszuführen und von da zu installieren. So ging es dann bei mir...

Gruß
SidTheKid


----------



## sisqo (21 September 2017)

Kann auch auf XP Sp3 installiert werden bei mir. Musste den setup.exe vom \DISK1 Verzeichnis starten 1


----------



## SPSSchorsch (11 Februar 2021)

Hallo miteinander,

ein paar Jahre später...
jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach Com Profibus 5
Kann mir da noch jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Februar 2021)

Der Link in Beitrag #18 funktioniert doch noch.


----------



## SPSSchorsch (12 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Link in Beitrag #18 funktioniert doch noch.



Oh mann, tatsächlich!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## acid (12 Februar 2021)

Da Siemens hier mitliest und bisher kein Brief vom Anwalt gekommen ist, nehme ich einfach an, dass es ihnen egal ist, also sehe ich keinen Grund daran etwas zu ändern


----------



## mulchilein (20 Dezember 2022)

Sorry dass ich den Thread ausgrabe, aber bei uns wird eine Anlage abgebaut, bei der nur ein Teil der Peripherie erhalten bleibt. Dazu bräuchte ich auch das Tool, und in der Firma sowie bei Siemens die Aussage, dass es nicht mehr verfügbar wäre.
Jetzt funktioniert der Link leider aus #18 leider nicht mehr... kann es mir jemand mailen oder einen Link zukommen lassen?
Vielen lieben Dank!
LG Mulchi


----------



## acid (20 Dezember 2022)

https://www.ixix.at/files/Siemens_Simatic_ComProfibus_51_SP2.rar

Geht wieder


----------



## mulchilein (20 Dezember 2022)

Wow, das ging ja schnell. Vielen Dank! Ich hoffe das klappt alles, hab damit keine Erfahrung bisher... weiß jemand ob damit auch USB Profibus Schnittstellen wie der "PC Adapter USB A2" unterstützt werden, oder muss man das alte PG inkl. Schnittstellen Gaststätt Hardware verwenden?
Danke nochmal!


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (20 Dezember 2022)

Was für einen Profibusmaster hast du denn? Bei den S5-Mastern brauchst du einen E-Prommer um die erstellte Datei auf ein EEPROM zu schreiben, welche dann in die Baugruppe gesteckt wird.


----------



## mulchilein (21 Dezember 2022)

Es geht um eine IM 308C als Master. Ich wollte die Topologie über den Bus auslesen, da scheinbar kein Projekt mehr vorhanden war und sich niemand traute die Speicherkarte zu ziehen (da sie ja scheinbar durch Licht gelöscht wird, wenn sich der Aufkleber löst). Zum Auslesen habe ich heute sogar ein altes PG mit Win98 bekommen, also von der Schnittstelle her kein Problem.
Auslesen hätte heute auch funktioniert, aber es gab ein Problem mit einer alten GSD Datei von den Slaves. Die Datei ist zwar vorhanden, aber scheinbar in ComProfibus V5.1 fehlerhaft... ich habe dann den Ursprung der Datei gesucht und bin auf dem PG auf ComProfibus v3.3 gestoßen... dort funktionierte die Datei auch, und wie der Zufall so will habe ich dabei gleich noch das original Projekt gefunden.
Jetzt kann ich die Änderungen durchführen und mit dem PG eine neue Karte beschreiben.
 Vielen Dank!
LG Mulchi


----------



## centipede (21 Dezember 2022)

Die IM308C hat übrigens ein Flash ROM kein EPROM.
Falls es Orange ist und EPROM ist es eher eine 308B


----------



## mulchilein (21 Dezember 2022)

Ich hab mir gerade die Fotos von heute angeschaut, weil ich mir mit der Im308C sicher war, und du hast natürlich recht. Es ist der neuere 5V Flash ROM verbaut... dann brauche ich mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen die Speicherkarte zu ziehen.
LG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Dezember 2022)

mulchilein schrieb:


> dann brauche ich mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen die Speicherkarte zu ziehen.


Halt nicht unter Spannung ziehen.


----------



## rlw (22 Dezember 2022)

mulchilein schrieb:


> sich niemand traute die Speicherkarte zu ziehen (da sie ja scheinbar durch Licht gelöscht wird, wenn sich der Aufkleber löst).


so schnell wird ein EPROM nicht gelöscht, das musst du schon für 20min in ein UV-Löschgerät für Eproms legen.


----------



## rar-101 (22 Dezember 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> so schnell wird ein EPROM nicht gelöscht, das musst du schon für 20min in ein UV-Löschgerät für Eproms legen.


Ich durfte mal in der Lehre mit zwei EPROMS "Löschversuche" machen. Eins habe ich zu Arbeitsbeginn in die Sonne gelegt und immer wieder neu ausgerichtet und eins habe ich an eine Leuchtstoffröhre mit Kabelbinder gehängt. Ergebnis war dass beide noch lesbar waren und ich gegen meinen Gesellen eine Brotzeit verloren habe


----------



## Goromon (Montag um 16:44)

Alte Technik stirbt irgendwie nie ..  Ich hab ne 115 U die ihre Verbindung zur ET200S verloren hat (der Zug hatte ne HU, war leider lange ausgeschaltet und Pufferbatterie leer  ) ich denke ich hab ein Backup für die Konfig, aber die Com Profibus Software zum laden.. die hab ich nicht(der link weiter oben scheint leider nicht mehr zu funzen). Kann da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## rlw (Montag um 16:55)

Die Pufferbatterie puffert keine Daten der IM. Die Buskonfiguration ist entweder in einem Eprom oder Flash hinterlegt,
je nach IM Vesion.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 17:04)

Wie rlw schon schreibt, die IM verliert keine Daten bei leerer Batterie. Wie sieht es denn mit der CPU aus? Steckt da ein EPROM?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 17:10)

Goromon schrieb:


> die hab ich nicht(der link weiter oben scheint leider nicht mehr zu funzen). Kann da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


Der Link in Beitrag #29 funktioniert bei mir.


----------



## rlw (Montag um 17:11)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Link in Beitrag #29 funktioniert bei mir.


bei mir auch


----------



## Goromon (Montag um 17:54)

Ok mit Firefox geht der Download, mag wohl Chrome nicht! .. und nein ich hab kein Eprom gesehn .. wurde vielleicht von jemanden gezogen und verschlampt, werd mich morgen mal auf die Suche machen vielleicht erinnert sich noch jemand. Bin leider erst zu spät dazu gerufen worden um den ganzen Vorgang zu kennen. Die CPU ist ne 115U 944B die IM ist ne 6ES5 308 -3UC21 da dran hängt ne 6ES5 318-8MB12


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 17:58)

Goromon schrieb:


> und nein ich hab kein Eprom gesehn .


Na wenn in der CPU kein EPROM steckt, dann ist das SPS Programm weg. Mach doch mal ein Foto von dem ganzen Rack. Hast du das SPS Programm oder einen Abzug?


----------



## rlw (Montag um 18:07)

Goromon schrieb:


> Die CPU ist ne 115U 944B die IM ist ne 6ES5 308 -3UC21 da dran hängt ne *6ES5 318-8MB12*


das hat aber nix mit ET200s zu tun, das ist ET200U


----------



## Goromon (Montag um 18:32)

Danke für die Antworten!  soweit mir gesagt wurde ist ein Backup da, ich entstaube mal mein altes Field PG und seh ob ich einfach nur das Programm laden muss, kann dann gern auch ein paar Bilder machen. Die Infos die ich hab sind nicht sonderlich verlässlich, hab das letzte mal vor 20 Jahren ne S5 eingerichtet und bin somit der Einäugige unter den Blinden. Vielleicht besorg ich mir auch noch ein EEPROM und schieße das gleich mit .. dann brauch ich da nicht mehr rangehen. drückt mir die Daumen


----------

